# .mac idisk syncing



## happykoala (Dec 5, 2005)

My .mac idisk syncing is broken

The system log reports:

Waiting for MirrorAgent to launch and respond to CFMessagePortCreateRemote().	[111]
Dec  2 22:29:00 ibook webdavd[328]: (result == 0 ) failed with 1; No such file or directory; file: mount.tproj/mount_webdav.c; line: 239
Dec  2 22:29:01 ibook webdavd[334]: (result == 0 ) failed with 1; No such file or directory; file: mount.tproj/mount_webdav.c; line: 239

Whenever I attempt to Sync my idisk. Finder also reports a "last sync failed" message whenever I try a manual sync.

I can sync data such as email addresses, mail accounts.

I can see my idisk preferences and capacity in system preferences. I have automatic syncing enabled.

This is the df -k output. It doesnt look right to me, isnt it supposed to show my .mac user name as the mounted disk? (stephen_j_cooper). 

Filesystem              512-blocks      Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3             116948016 105394376 11041640    91%    /
devfs                          204       204        0   100%    /dev
fdesc                            2         2        0   100%    /dev
<volfs>                       1024      1024        0   100%    /.vol
/dev/disk1s0                295808    295808        0   100%    /Volumes/Congress CD 2004
automount -nsl [247]             0         0        0   100%    /Network
automount -fstab [259]           0         0        0   100%    /automount/Servers
automount -static [259]          0         0        0   100%    /automount/static
/dev/disk2s2               3415608    621336  2794272    18%    /Volumes/iDisk
/dev/disk3s2                  5040      2672     2368    53%    /Volumes/Help10_RC_1


Background Profile:

Hardware:

    Hardware Overview:

      Machine Name: PowerBook G4 12"
      Machine Model: PowerBook6,8
      CPU Type: PowerPC G4  (1.2)
      Number Of CPUs: 1
      CPU Speed: 1.5 GHz
      L2 Cache (per CPU): 512 KB
      Memory: 512 MB
      Bus Speed: 167 MHz
      Boot ROM Version: 4.9.0f0
      Serial Number: 4H5173UTRJ6
      Sudden Motion Sensor:
          State: Enabled
          Version: 1.0

Network:

    Internal Modem:

      Type: PPP (PPPSerial)
      Hardware: Modem
      BSD Device Name: modem
      Has IP Assigned: No
      IPv4:
          Configuration Method: PPP
      IPv6:
          Configuration Method: Automatic
      Proxies:
          Proxy Configuration Method: Manual
          ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
          FTP Passive Mode: Yes
          Auto Discovery Enabled: No

    Bluetooth:

      Type: PPP (PPPSerial)
      Hardware: Modem
      BSD Device Name: Bluetooth-Modem
      Has IP Assigned: No
      IPv4:
          Configuration Method: PPP
      IPv6:
          Configuration Method: Automatic
      Proxies:
          Proxy Configuration Method: Manual
          ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
          FTP Passive Mode: Yes
          Auto Discovery Enabled: No

    Built-in Ethernet:

      Type: Ethernet
      Hardware: Ethernet
      BSD Device Name: en0
      Has IP Assigned: No
      IPv4:
          Configuration Method: DHCP
      IPv6:
          Configuration Method: Automatic
      Proxies:
          Proxy Configuration Method: Manual
          ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
          FTP Passive Mode: Yes
          Auto Discovery Enabled: No
      Ethernet:
          MAC Address: 00:11:24:7f:ec:a8
          Media Options: 
          Media Subtype: none

    Built-in FireWire:

      Type: FireWire
      Hardware: FireWire
      BSD Device Name: fw0
      Has IP Assigned: No
      IPv4:
          Configuration Method: DHCP
      IPv6:
          Configuration Method: Automatic
      Proxies:
          Proxy Configuration Method: Manual
          ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
          FTP Passive Mode: Yes
          Auto Discovery Enabled: No
      Ethernet:
          MAC Address: 00:11:24:ff:fe:7f:ec:a8
          Media Options: Full Duplex
          Media Subtype: autoselect

    AirPort:

      Type: AirPort
      Hardware: AirPort
      BSD Device Name: en1
      Has IP Assigned: Yes
      IPv4 Addresses: 192.168.2.2
      IPv4:
          Addresses: 192.168.2.2
          Configuration Method: Manual
          Interface Name: en1
          Router: 192.168.2.1
          Subnet Masks: 255.255.255.0
      IPv6:
          Configuration Method: Automatic
      DNS:
          Search Domains: stephen.cooper.name
          Server Addresses: 194.102.255.2, 194.102.255.3
      Proxies:
          Proxy Configuration Method: Manual
          ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
          FTP Passive Mode: Yes
          Auto Discovery Enabled: No
      Ethernet:
          MAC Address: 00:11:24:94:21:0b
          Media Options: 
          Media Subtype: autoselect

Software:

    System Software Overview:

      System Version: Mac OS X 10.4.3 (8F46)
      Kernel Version: Darwin 8.3.0
      Boot Volume: Macintosh HD
      Computer Name: ibook
      User Name: Stephen J. Cooper (stephen)

ATA:

    ATA Bus:

        MATSHITACD-RW  CW-8123:

          Capacity: 2.64 GB
          Model: MATSHITACD-RW  CW-8123
          Revision: CA14
          Serial Number: 
          Removable Media: Yes
          Detachable Drive: No
          BSD Name: disk1
          Protocol: ATAPI
          Unit Number: 0
          Socket Type: Internal
          OS9 Drivers: No
          S.M.A.R.T. status: Not Supported
          Volumes:
            Mac OS X Install DVD:
              Capacity: 2.64 GB
              Available: 116.28 MB
              Media Type: Unknown
              Writable: No
              File System: HFS+
              BSD Name: disk1s2
              Mount Point: /Volumes/Mac OS X Install DVD
          Volumes:
            disk1s2:
              Capacity: 2.64 GB
              Available: 116.28 MB
              Media Type: Unknown
              Writable: No
              File System: HFS+

    ATA Bus:

        Hitachi HTS541060G9AT00:

          Capacity: 55.89 GB
          Model: Hitachi HTS541060G9AT00
          Revision: MB3AA5AJ
          Serial Number: MPB350X5G1YJ3C
          Removable Media: No
          Detachable Drive: No
          BSD Name: disk0
          Protocol: ATA
          Unit Number: 0
          Socket Type: Internal
          OS9 Drivers: No
          S.M.A.R.T. status: Verified
          Volumes:
            Macintosh HD:
              Capacity: 55.76 GB
              Available: 9.36 GB
              Writable: Yes
              File System: Journaled HFS+
              BSD Name: disk0s3
              Mount Point: /
          Volumes:
            disk0s3:
              Capacity: 55.76 GB
              Available: 9.36 GB
              Writable: Yes
              File System: Journaled HFS+

Audio (Built In):

    Built In Sound Card:

      Devices:
        Texas Instruments TAS3004:
          Inputs and Outputs:
              Internal Microphone:
                  Controls: Left, Right
                  Playthrough: No
                  PluginID: TAS
              Line Level Input:
                  Controls: Left, Right
                  Playthrough: No
                  PluginID: TAS
              Headphones:
                  Controls: Mute, Left, Right
                  PluginID: TAS
              Internal Speakers:
                  Controls: Mute, Left, Right
                  PluginID: TAS
      Formats:
        PCM 16:
          Bit Depth: 16
          Bit Width: 16
          Channels: 2
          Mixable: Yes
          Sample Rates: 32 KHz, 44.1 KHz, 48 KHz
        PCM 24:
          Bit Depth: 24
          Bit Width: 32
          Channels: 2
          Mixable: Yes
          Sample Rates: 32 KHz, 44.1 KHz, 48 KHz

Bluetooth:

      Apple Bluetooth Software Version: 1.6.6f22
      Hardware Settings:
          ibook:
              Address: 00-11-24-68-f8-a4
              Manufacturer: Cambridge Silicon Radio
              Firmware Version: 3.1792 (3.1792)
              Bluetooth Power: On
              Discoverable: Yes
              Requires Authentication: No
      Services:
          Bluetooth File Transfer:
              Folder other devices can browse: /Users/Shared
              Requires Authentication: Yes
              State: Disabled
          Bluetooth File Exchange:
              Folder for accepted items: ~/Documents
              Requires Authentication: No
              When other items are accepted: Ask
              When PIM items are accepted: Ask
              When receiving items: Accept all without warning
              State: Enabled
      Devices (Paired, Favorites, etc):
          GabrielaGX25:
              Name: GabrielaGX25
              Address: 08-00-1f-19-91-cb
              Type: Cellular Phone
              Services: OBEX Object Push, Serial Port, Dial-up networking, Voice gateway, Voice gateway
              Paired: Yes
              Favorite: Yes
              Connected: No
          Flamingo:
              Name: Flamingo
              Address: 00-13-31-00-42-2d
              Type: Audio Device
              Services: Flamingo, Flamingo
              Paired: Yes
              Favorite: Yes
              Connected: No
          cooperpocketpc:
              Name: cooperpocketpc
              Address: 08-00-28-b8-7d-d7
              Type: Handheld Computer
              Services: File Transfer, Network Access, Network Access, OBEX Object Push, Audio Gateway, Bluetooth Serial Port
              Paired: Yes
              Favorite: Yes
              Connected: No
          V800stephen:
              Name: V800stephen
              Address: 00-0f-de-97-b4-72
              Type: Cellular Phone
              Services: OBEX File Transfer, HF Voice Gateway, Dial-up Networking, HS Voice Gateway, Serial Port, Serial Port 2, OBEX Object Push, OBEX IrMC Sync Server, OBEX SyncML Client, Mouse & Keyboard, OBEX Basic Imaging
              Paired: Yes
              Favorite: Yes
              Connected: No
      Incoming Serial Ports:
          Serial Port 1:
              Name: Bluetooth-PDA-Sync
              RFCOMM Channel: 3
              Requires Authentication: No
      Outgoing Serial Ports:
          Serial Port 1:
              Address: 08-00-28-B8-7D-D7
              Name: cooperpocketpc-Bluetoot-1
              RFCOMM Channel: 1
              Requires Authentication: No
          Serial Port 2:
              Address: 
              Name: Bluetooth-Modem
              RFCOMM Channel: 0
              Requires Authentication: No

Diagnostics:

    Power On Self-Test:

      Last Run: 1/12/05 1:38 PM
      Result: Passed

Disc Burning:

    MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8123:

      Firmware Revision: CA14
      Interconnect: ATAPI
      Burn Support: Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
      Cache: 2048 KB
      Reads DVD: Yes
      CD-Write: -R, -RW
      Burn Underrun Protection CD: Yes
      Write Strategies: CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
      Media:
          Media Type: Unknown
          Blank: No
          Erasable: No
          Overwritable: No
          Appendable: No

FireWire:

    FireWire Bus:

      Maximum Speed: Up to 400 Mb/sec

Graphics/Displays:

    GeForce FX Go5200:

      Chipset Model: GeForce FX Go5200
      Type: Display
      Bus: AGP
      VRAM (Total): 64 MB
      Vendor: nVIDIA (0x10de)
      Device ID: 0x0329
      Revision ID: 0x00b1
      ROM Revision: 2122
      Displays:
        ??? LCD:
          Display Type: LCD
          Resolution: 1024 x 768
          Depth: 32-bit Color
          Built-In: Yes
          Core Image: Supported
          Main Display: Yes
          Mirror: Off
          Online: Yes
          Quartz Extreme: Supported
        Display:
          Status: No display connected

Memory:

    DIMM0/BUILT-IN:

      Size: 256 MB
      Type: Built-in
      Speed: Built-in
      Status: OK

    DIMM1/J31:

      Size: 256 MB
      Type: DDR SDRAM
      Speed: PC2700U-25330
      Status: OK

Power:

    System Power Settings:

      AC Power:
          System Sleep Timer (Minutes): 0
          Disk Sleep Timer (Minutes): 10
          Display Sleep Timer (Minutes): 57
          Dynamic Power Step: Yes
          Reduce Processor Speed: No
          Automatic Restart On Power Loss: No
          Wake On AC Change: No
          Wake On Clamshell Open: Yes
          Wake On LAN: Yes
          Wake On Modem Ring: Yes
          Display Sleep Uses Dim: Yes
      Battery Power:
          System Sleep Timer (Minutes): 10
          Disk Sleep Timer (Minutes): 10
          Display Sleep Timer (Minutes): 2
          Dynamic Power Step: Yes
          Reduce Processor Speed: No
          Automatic Restart On Power Loss: No
          Wake On AC Change: No
          Wake On Clamshell Open: Yes
          Wake On Modem Ring: No
          Display Sleep Uses Dim: Yes
          Reduce Brightness: Yes

    Battery Information:

      Battery Installed: Yes
      First low level warning: No
      Full Charge Capacity (mAh): 4303
      Remaining Capacity (mAh): 1120
      Amperage (mA): 2018
      Voltage (mV): 11872
      Cycle Count: 219

    AC Charger Information:

      AC Charger (Watts): 50
      Connected: Yes
      Charging: Yes

    Hardware Configuration:

      Clamshell Closed: No
      UPS Installed: No

Printers:

    2200 Series:

      Status: Idle
      Print Server: Local
      Driver Version: 1.0.3
      Default: Yes
      URI: usb://Lexmark /2200 Series?serial=21T018506079325
      PPD: 2200 Series
      PPD File Version: 1.0
      PostScript Version: (3011.104) 0

    Adobe PDF 7.0:

      Status: Idle
      Print Server: Local
      Driver Version: 10.4
      Default: No
      URI: pdf700://distiller/
      PPD: Adobe PDF 3016.102
      PPD File Version: 1.1
      PostScript Version: (3016.102) 0

    FlashPaper:

      Status: Idle
      Print Server: Local
      Driver Version: 1.1
      Default: No
      URI: FlashPaper://ibook
      PPD: FlashPaper
      PPD File Version: 1.1
      PostScript Version: (3010.000) 550

    Internal Modem:

      Status: Idle
      Print Server: Local
      Driver Version: 1.0
      Default: No
      URI: fax://dev/cu.modem
      PPD: Fax Printer
      PPD File Version: 1.0
      PostScript Version: (2000.0) 1

USB:

    USB High-Speed Bus:

      Host Controller Location: Built In USB
      Host Controller Driver: AppleUSBEHCI
      PCI Device ID: 0x00e0
      PCI Revision ID: 0x0004
      PCI Vendor ID: 0x1033
      Bus Number: 0x5b

    USB Bus:

      Host Controller Location: Built In USB
      Host Controller Driver: AppleUSBOHCI
      PCI Device ID: 0x003f
      PCI Revision ID: 0x0000
      PCI Vendor ID: 0x106b
      Bus Number: 0x1a

        Bluetooth HCI:

          Version: 17.92
          Bus Power (mA): 500
          Speed: Up to 12 Mb/sec
          Product ID: 0x8205
          Vendor ID: 0x05ac  (Apple Computer, Inc.)

        Apple Internal Trackpad:

          Version: 0.06
          Bus Power (mA): 500
          Speed: Up to 12 Mb/sec
          Manufacturer: Apple Computer
          Product ID: 0x030a
          Vendor ID: 0x05ac  (Apple Computer, Inc.)

    USB Bus:

      Host Controller Location: Built In USB
      Host Controller Driver: AppleUSBOHCI
      PCI Device ID: 0x0035
      PCI Revision ID: 0x0043
      PCI Vendor ID: 0x1033
      Bus Number: 0x1b

        Lexmark 2200 Series:

          Version: 0.01
          Bus Power (mA): 500
          Speed: Up to 12 Mb/sec
          Manufacturer: Lexmark
          Product ID: 0x0096
          Serial Number: 21T018506079325
          Vendor ID: 0x043d

    USB Bus:

      Host Controller Location: Built In USB
      Host Controller Driver: AppleUSBOHCI
      PCI Device ID: 0x0035
      PCI Revision ID: 0x0043
      PCI Vendor ID: 0x1033
      Bus Number: 0x3b

        USB Receiver:

          Version: 29.01
          Bus Power (mA): 500
          Speed: Up to 1.5 Mb/sec
          Manufacturer: Logitech
          Product ID: 0xc510
          Vendor ID: 0x046d

AirPort Card:

    AirPort Card Information:

      Wireless Card Type: AirPort Extreme
      Wireless Card Locale: Worldwide
      Wireless Card Firmware Version: 404.2 (3.90.34.0.p16)
      Current Wireless Network: PERICOL
      Wireless Channel: 4

Firewall:

    eDonkey:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 4662, 5737
      UDP Ports: 4662, 5737

    FTP Access:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 21

    Skype Incoming:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 54045
      UDP Ports: 54045

    Microsoft Messenger:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 1863, 6891-6900, 6901
      UDP Ports: 1863, 6891-6900, 6901

    Network Time:

      Policy: Allowed
      UDP Ports: 123

    Personal File Sharing:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 548, 427

    iChat AV / AIM:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 5190, 5298
      UDP Ports: 5060, 5190, 5297, 5298, 5678, 16384-16403

    Printer Sharing:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 631, 515

    Apple Remote Desktop:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 3283, 5900
      UDP Ports: 3283, 5900

    iPhoto Bonjour Sharing:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 8770

    Gnutella:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 6346, 3512
      UDP Ports: 6346

    Windows Sharing:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 139
      UDP Ports: 137, 138

    evocam webserver:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 9090
      UDP Ports: 

    BitTorrent:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 6881-6889
      UDP Ports: 6881-6889

    Azureus:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 5881
      UDP Ports: 

    FastTrack/OpenFT:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 1214, 1215, 1216, 2041, 2216
      UDP Ports: 1214, 1215, 1216, 2041, 2216

    Remote Apple Events:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 3031

    Ares:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 59049
      UDP Ports: 

    dc++:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 1412
      UDP Ports: 1412

    Adobe Version Cue CS2:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 3703, 427, 50800

    Personal Web Sharing:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 80, 427, 443

    Yahoo WebCam:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 5100
      UDP Ports: 

    iTunes Music Sharing:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 3689

    iChat Bonjour:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 5297, 5298

    Myster:

      Policy: Allowed
      TCP Ports: 6669
      UDP Ports: 6669

    Remote Login - SSH:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 22

    UPnP Router:

      Policy: Denied
      TCP Ports: 5000, 5001
      UDP Ports: 

Locations:

    at home:

      Active Location: No
      Services:
        Internal Modem:
          Type: PPP
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: PPP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
          PPP:
              ACSP Enabled: 0
              Authorization Name: ienus
              Authorization Password: <00730033 00630061 00720063 00680033 >
              Display Terminal Window: 0
              Redial Count: 1
              Redial Enabled: 1
              Redial Interval: 5
              Remote Address: 0,1515
              Use Terminal Script: 0
              Dial On Demand: 0
              Disconnect On Fast User Switch: 1
              Disconnect On Idle: 1
              Disconnect On Idle Timer: 600
              Disconnect On Logout: 1
              Disconnect On Sleep: 1
              Idle Reminder: 0
              Idle Reminder Time: 1800
              IPCP Compression VJ: 1
              LCP Echo Enabled: 1
              LCP Echo Failure: 4
              LCP Echo Interval: 10
              Log File: /var/log/ppp.log
              User Defined Name: tmnet prepaid
              Verbose Logging: 0
        Bluetooth:
          Type: PPP
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: PPP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
          PPP:
              ACSP Enabled: 0
              Display Terminal Window: 0
              Redial Count: 1
              Redial Enabled: 1
              Redial Interval: 5
              Use Terminal Script: 0
              Dial On Demand: 0
              Disconnect On Fast User Switch: 1
              Disconnect On Idle: 1
              Disconnect On Idle Timer: 600
              Disconnect On Logout: 1
              Disconnect On Sleep: 1
              Idle Reminder: 0
              Idle Reminder Time: 1800
              IPCP Compression VJ: 1
              LCP Echo Enabled: 0
              LCP Echo Failure: 4
              LCP Echo Interval: 10
              Log File: /var/log/ppp.log
              Verbose Logging: 0
        Built-in Ethernet:
          Type: Ethernet
          BSD Device Name: en0
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:7f:ec:a8
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: DHCP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
        Built-in FireWire:
          Type: FireWire
          BSD Device Name: fw0
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:ff:fe:7f:ec:a8
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: DHCP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
        AirPort:
          Type: Ethernet
          BSD Device Name: en1
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:94:21:0b
          IPv4:
              Addresses: 192.168.2.2
              Configuration Method: Manual
              Router: 192.168.2.1
              Subnet Masks: 255.255.255.0
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          DNS:
              Search Domains: stephen.cooper.name
              Server Addresses: 202.188.0.133, 202.188.1.5
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0

    bucharest flat:

      Active Location: Yes
      Services:
        Internal Modem:
          Type: PPP
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: PPP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
          PPP:
              ACSP Enabled: 0
              Display Terminal Window: 0
              Redial Count: 1
              Redial Enabled: 1
              Redial Interval: 5
              Use Terminal Script: 0
              Dial On Demand: 0
              Disconnect On Fast User Switch: 1
              Disconnect On Idle: 1
              Disconnect On Idle Timer: 600
              Disconnect On Logout: 1
              Disconnect On Sleep: 1
              Idle Reminder: 0
              Idle Reminder Time: 1800
              IPCP Compression VJ: 1
              LCP Echo Enabled: 1
              LCP Echo Failure: 4
              LCP Echo Interval: 10
              Log File: /var/log/ppp.log
              Verbose Logging: 0
        Bluetooth:
          Type: PPP
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: PPP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
          PPP:
              ACSP Enabled: 0
              Display Terminal Window: 0
              Redial Count: 1
              Redial Enabled: 1
              Redial Interval: 5
              Use Terminal Script: 0
              Dial On Demand: 0
              Disconnect On Fast User Switch: 1
              Disconnect On Idle: 1
              Disconnect On Idle Timer: 600
              Disconnect On Logout: 1
              Disconnect On Sleep: 1
              Idle Reminder: 0
              Idle Reminder Time: 1800
              IPCP Compression VJ: 1
              LCP Echo Enabled: 0
              LCP Echo Failure: 4
              LCP Echo Interval: 10
              Log File: /var/log/ppp.log
              Verbose Logging: 0
        Built-in Ethernet:
          Type: Ethernet
          BSD Device Name: en0
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:7f:ec:a8
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: DHCP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
        Built-in FireWire:
          Type: FireWire
          BSD Device Name: fw0
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:ff:fe:7f:ec:a8
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: DHCP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0
        AirPort:
          Type: Ethernet
          BSD Device Name: en1
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:94:21:0b
          IPv4:
              Addresses: 192.168.2.2
              Configuration Method: Manual
              Router: 192.168.2.1
              Subnet Masks: 255.255.255.0
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          DNS:
              Search Domains: stephen.cooper.name
              Server Addresses: 194.102.255.2, 194.102.255.3
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0

    Automatic:

      Active Location: No
      Services:
        Internal Modem:
          Type: PPP
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: PPP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          Proxies:
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
          PPP:
              ACSP Enabled: 0
              Display Terminal Window: 0
              Redial Count: 1
              Redial Enabled: 1
              Redial Interval: 5
              Use Terminal Script: 0
              Dial On Demand: 0
              Disconnect On Idle: 1
              Disconnect On Idle Timer: 600
              Disconnect On Logout: 1
              Disconnect On Sleep: 1
              Idle Reminder: 0
              Idle Reminder Time: 1800
              IPCP Compression VJ: 1
              LCP Echo Enabled: 1
              LCP Echo Failure: 4
              LCP Echo Interval: 10
              Log File: /var/log/ppp.log
              Verbose Logging: 0
        Bluetooth:
          Type: PPP
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: PPP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          Proxies:
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
          PPP:
              ACSP Enabled: 0
              Display Terminal Window: 0
              Redial Count: 1
              Redial Enabled: 1
              Redial Interval: 5
              Use Terminal Script: 0
              Dial On Demand: 0
              Disconnect On Idle: 1
              Disconnect On Idle Timer: 600
              Disconnect On Logout: 1
              Disconnect On Sleep: 1
              Idle Reminder: 0
              Idle Reminder Time: 1800
              IPCP Compression VJ: 1
              LCP Echo Enabled: 0
              LCP Echo Failure: 4
              LCP Echo Interval: 10
              Log File: /var/log/ppp.log
              Verbose Logging: 0
        Built-in Ethernet:
          Type: Ethernet
          BSD Device Name: en0
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:7f:ec:a8
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: DHCP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          Proxies:
              FTP Proxy Enabled: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Gopher Proxy Enabled: 0
              HTTP Proxy Enabled: 0
              HTTPS Proxy Enabled: 0
              RTSP Proxy Enabled: 0
              SOCKS Proxy Enabled: 0
        AirPort:
          Type: Ethernet
          BSD Device Name: en1
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:94:21:0b
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: DHCP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          DNS:
              Search Domains: stephen.cooper.name
          Proxies:
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
        Built-in FireWire:
          Type: FireWire
          BSD Device Name: fw0
          Hardware (MAC) Address: 00:11:24:ff:fe:7f:ec:a8
          IPv4:
              Configuration Method: DHCP
          IPv6:
              Configuration Method: Automatic
          AppleTalk:
              Configuration Method: Node
          Proxies:
              Proxy Configuration Method: 2
              ExcludeSimpleHostnames: 0
              FTP Passive Mode: 1
              Auto Discovery Enabled: 0

Modems:

    Modem Information:

      Modem Model: Jump
      Interface Type: I2S
      Modulation: V.92
      Hardware Version: Version 1.0
      Driver: MotorolaSM56K.kext (v1.3.3)
      Country: 6C (Malaysia)

Volumes:

    stephen_j_cooper:

      Type: webdav
      Mount Point: /Volumes/stephen_j_cooper
      Mounted From: http://idisk.mac.com/stephen_j_cooper/
      Automounted: No


----------

